# Who has the best CR123A deal?



## Daniel_sk (Jun 8, 2007)

I am searching for the best prices for CR123A batteries, but with cheap international shipping. Can anyone recommend me something? I know there are some online shops where you can get them 1$/piece, but not when you add the shipping...

The best deal I have found yet is fenix-store.com, they sell 16 Energizer CR123A for $31, that's $28 after CPF8 discount - so $1.75/battery. Quite good price with international shipping? :thinking:


----------



## coachbigdog (Jun 8, 2007)

Battery station and Amondotech have them for a buck a piece.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 8, 2007)

And the current Amondotech "Titanium" brand 123A cells consistently test at 100% on my ZTS tester. I'm not so sure about BatteryStation cells. I go with Amondotech Titaniums in my lights.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 8, 2007)

coachbigdog said:


> Battery station and Amondotech have them for a buck a piece.


Yes, that's true - but I am searching a shop which sends worldwide (I live in Slovakia). Battery-station doesn't ship to Europe at all, and Amondotech only if you ask first - I think I'll ask them, but I think the shipping will probably kill the deal...


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 8, 2007)

Would recommend looking at rechargeable CR123A's - you can get both 3.0v and 3.6/3.7v - the 3.0v should be a drop-in replacement for primary CR123A's?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 8, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> Would recommend looking at rechargeable CR123A's - you can get both 3.0v and 3.6/3.7v - the 3.0v should be a drop-in replacement for primary CR123A's?


 
If you find good rechargeable batteries that will fit the Surefire A2, but that's nearly impossible. Some of the AW's batteries fit, but I would have to buy at least 6 and then hope that 2 of them will fit (for that price, I could get a lot of primaries), and the runtime will be only half. Running rechargeables on A2 would also probably probably damage the LEDs (they are already over-driven on primaries), unless I get an Aviatrix ring... Maybe someone who has A2 and uses rechargeables can correct me? (don't want to go off-topic on this thread though..).


----------



## Hans (Jun 8, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> I am searching for the best prices for CR123A batteries, but with cheap international shipping. Can anyone recommend me something?



The best deal in Germany are Battery Station CR123's, available from www.miraclestore.de. They can't compete the prices in the US, but they're by far the cheapest you can get here IME.

Hans


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> Would recommend looking at rechargeable CR123A's - you can get both 3.0v and 3.6/3.7v - the 3.0v should be a drop-in replacement for primary CR123A's?


3.0v R123s are really just the same cell as normal R123s except regulated. This means they will hold at ~3v, even under load, where primaries would sag to ~2.5v. The incan on an A2 would be OK because of the regulation circuit, but the LED circuitry might well blow. I may be wrong about this – it would be interesting to hear if anyone else has tried it successfully. I don’t use 3.0v R123s because are really neither one thing nor the other.





Daniel_sk said:


> If you find good rechargeable batteries that will fit the Surefire A2, but that's nearly impossible. Some of the AW's batteries fit, but I would have to buy at least 6 and then hope that 2 of them will fit (for that price, I could get a lot of primaries), and the runtime will be only half. Running rechargeables on A2 would also probably probably damage the LEDs (they are already over-driven on primaries), unless I get an Aviatrix ring... Maybe someone who has A2 and uses rechargeables can correct me? (don't want to go off-topic on this thread though..).


AC and js covered this a little while ago – sorry, I can’t remember which thread(s). js has used unprotected R123s - Powerizers (IIRC?) because they were the only ones he found that fit. AC has experimented with AW’s protected R123s, but as you say, they are a tight fit (I can confirm that too) and AC had to strip the plastic sleeving off some of them before he could get them in.

However the voltage problem will remain. R123s will be OK for the incan but not for the stock LEDs. AC’s Aviatrix LED rings WILL take R123s, as he has redesigned the LED circuit to take up to 8.4v. I think you will have to forget R123s until you get an Aviatrix. 

Shipping CR123 primaries from the USA will be expensive (USPS has recently raised its rates, too) so your best bet will probably be getting them from a country nearer to you where they can ship them in by surface mail (truck or rail) – maybe Germany, as Hans suggests?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 8, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Shipping CR123 primaries from the USA will be expensive (USPS has recently raised its rates, too) so your best bet will probably be getting them from a country nearer to you where they can ship them in by surface mail (truck or rail) – maybe Germany, as Hans suggests?


 
Thanks for the answer DM51 .
Shipping is expensive, but it's still a better deal from the US. I can get energizers $1.75/piece from fenix-store, and that's including shipping (if I take 16 batteries at once). If there isn't any hidden cost? :thinking: (well free worldwide shipping for all items, as 4seven says).
The same battery costs 2 Euro without shipping from Germany.

Anyway - somehow I think that for the price I would put into buying a charger and rechargeables (and Aviatrix ring), I could get enough longer-lasting, reliable primaries so that it isn't worth to go the rechargeable way for me, maybe...


----------



## benighted (Jun 9, 2007)

On ebay I used to get "Great Power" batteries for just under $50 for 50 including shipping, I've had good luck with the Great Power batteries. 

It looks like now they are selling Golston 123's for a bit more but I've never used Golston so I couldn't say how good they are.

Good luck!


----------



## winston (Jun 9, 2007)

e-lectronics.net has packs of ten cells for $9.00. I don't know about shipping to Slovakia, though. I'm sure he'll ship it there, but I've got to admit I don't know a whole lot about sending stuff to Slovakia - except that it's far away. :shrug:
-Winston


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2007)

Crikey, if David/4sevens is selling them at that including shipping, I would jump on it. That would be a very good deal for you. I don't see how he can make any profit out of it if shipping is included.


----------



## AZLight (Jun 9, 2007)

http://store.botachtactical.com/nabccr123.html


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2007)

AZLight said:


> http://store.botachtactical.com/nabccr123.html


Before considering this supplier, you should look at the 5 entries this_search came up with, and note the sub-forum they appear in.


----------



## AZLight (Jun 9, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Before considering this supplier, you should look at the 5 entries this_search came up with, and note the sub-forum they appear in.



I just got my order of this exact battery from botach with no problem. Call and order instead of doing it on line.


----------



## Essexman (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's a shop in Wales (UK) that has a good price on CR123A batts, and they ship all round the world.
http://component-shop.co.uk/html/lithium_camera.html
Not as cheap as 4seven's fenix store, Just thought it was a bit closer than the states.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 9, 2007)

benighted said:


> On ebay I used to get "Great Power" batteries for just under $50 for 50 including shipping, I've had good luck with the Great Power batteries.
> 
> It looks like now they are selling Golston 123's for a bit more but I've never used Golston so I couldn't say how good they are.
> 
> Good luck!



It's possible that they've improved, since I last used them, but my experience with Golston batteries has not been good. The ones that I've used weren't capable of lighting certain high amp lamp assemblies. I used to get those cheap Panasonic from eBay, the 10 for $11.99, shipped, but I've discovered that those are pretty crummy batteries, too. From now on, I think I'll stick to Battery Station batteries, or perhaps I'll give the Amondotech Titaniums a try, after reading Quickbeam's possitive words.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 10, 2007)

AZLight said:


> I just got my order of this exact battery from botach with no problem. Call and order instead of doing it on line.


Do you really think it is sensible to suggest he actually telephones them from Slovakia? Do you have any idea what his phone bill would be in batts/minute to do that?

And as a matter of interest, how many separate jeers threads would it take to persuade you that maybe not everything is 100% OK with this supplier? This outfit has no fewer than *5*. Even AWR only has 3.


----------



## Illum (Jun 10, 2007)

if your planning to use the cells in your [SF] A2..I'd stay away from battery station...theres been a few threads and my own experience that for some unknown reason the light sometimes would refuse to kick on the xenon:candle:


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 10, 2007)

The CR123 batteries and the RCR123 3.0v batteries have been good and reliable for me from www.batteryspace.com

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=991
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1641


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 10, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> if your planning to use the cells in your [SF] A2..I'd stay away from battery station...theres been a few threads and my own experience that for some unknown reason the light sometimes would refuse to kick on the xenon:candle:


Yes, I read those threads. I am going to order (16) Energizers from fenix-store, at $1.75 shipped to Slovakia - it probably can't get cheaper than this (and these are top-quality batteries). 
Thanks.


----------



## AZLight (Jun 11, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Do you really think it is sensible to suggest he actually telephones them from Slovakia? Do you have any idea what his phone bill would be in batts/minute to do that?
> 
> And as a matter of interest, how many separate jeers threads would it take to persuade you that maybe not everything is 100% OK with this supplier? This outfit has no fewer than *5*. Even AWR only has 3.



I speak from personal experiences and I do order from Botach on a monthly basis. I do not have any bad experience of Botach for the past three years so I am going to recommend them. I always check inventory by phone prior to ordering. If you choose to believe what you read on the internet then more power to you.

Internet phone is cheap any where in the world. Try it, you might like it unless you read somewhere that they are unreliable.

As a matter of interest would you like to make a wager on whether Botach can deliver the batteries or not? All proceed will benefit this site. What say you?


----------



## edc3 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not sure how international shipping would affect the price, but I just got 25 Titaniums from Amondotech for $35.32 or $1.41ea. shipped. I bought them because of the good recommendations here and on flashlightreviews.com.


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 13, 2007)

edc3 said:


> I'm not sure how international shipping would affect the price, but I just got 25 Titaniums from Amondotech for $35.32 or $1.41ea. shipped. I bought them because of the good recommendations here and on flashlightreviews.com.



Im just curious, are you in the US or Overseas?

(im trying to find out how much Amondo charge for shipping overseas since they use an international order form which doesnt give the shipping price straight away ) And as daniel_sk said, i dont want the shipping price to kill the deal


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 13, 2007)

WhatMACHI said:


> Im just curious, are you in the US or Overseas?
> 
> (im trying to find out how much Amondo charge for shipping overseas since they use an international order form which doesnt give the shipping price straight away ) And as daniel_sk said, i dont want the shipping price to kill the deal


As I already replied in the other thread - unfortunately, Amondo can only ship by express mail (the only way to get a delivery confirmation), I asked for a shipping quote for 10-20 batteries and it's $35 :shakehead.

I tried to order 16 energizers from fenix-store, but they are out of stock. I have just emailed them about the availability, I'll let you know about the answer...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a very quick answer from fenix-store.com :twothumbs:


fenix-store.com said:


> I'm sorry about that. The out-of-stock message was in error. We do have the batteries
> in stock, I'll update the quantity on the server right now


----------



## QuinnK (Jun 15, 2007)

AZLight said:


> I speak from personal experiences and I do order from Botach on a monthly basis. I do not have any bad experience of Botach for the past three years so I am going to recommend them. I always check inventory by phone prior to ordering. If you choose to believe what you read on the internet then more power to you.
> 
> Internet phone is cheap any where in the world. Try it, you might like it unless you read somewhere that they are unreliable.
> 
> As a matter of interest would you like to make a wager on whether Botach can deliver the batteries or not? All proceed will benefit this site. What say you?



Also as just a matter of interest, why does it offend you that someone would be at least skeptical about ordering from someone with multiple complaints from other CPF members, rather than immediately going for the statement of just one CPF member? Being somewhat cautious in that situation seems to be average common sense to me. :thinking:

Take care... Quinn


----------



## AZLight (Jun 16, 2007)

QuinnK said:


> Also as just a matter of interest, why does it offend you that someone would be at least skeptical about ordering from someone with multiple complaints from other CPF members, rather than immediately going for the statement of just one CPF member? Being somewhat cautious in that situation seems to be average common sense to me. :thinking:
> 
> Take care... Quinn



It does not offend me at all. Botach is a very big operation and no one is perfect. And like any big business they do hire incompetent people now and then so you do get a few #$%^& now and then. I specifically stated that I ordered the exact batteries (500 pieces) and received them so what else is there to say? I answered the OP question to the T. I am willing to put my money where my mouth is because I truly believe Botach can delivered.

The number of complains does not reflect the percentage of customer satisfaction because very few people like myself take the time to offer their good feedback. I do not work for or own any Botach stocks, but I do a lot of business with them face to face and over the phone and internet. I can only recalled two FUBARs in the past 12 years, which Botach made good on.

If a dealer has 100 complaints would you buy from him? What if he has 100 complaints out of 300,000 transactions? Would you buy from some one with a 99.96% satisfactory rating?


----------



## QuinnK (Jun 18, 2007)

_ If a dealer has 100 complaints would you buy from him? What if he has 100 complaints out of 300,000 transactions? Would you buy from some one with a 99.96% satisfactory rating?

_Actually, I feel no need at all to justify how I might make buying decisions. At any rate, I have no dog in this hunt... as I said it was merely a curiosity question. There's certainly nothing wrong with giving someone a buying experience and opinion about a particular retailer, appearing somewhat offended if that someone chooses not to order from that retailer on the basis of that recommendation does seem a little unusual.

I would think most prospective buyers welcome any experience or opinion on a prospective retailer, but make their own decisions after that without feeling any obligation at all to justify that decision... at least that's how I do it. As long as the money comes out of my pocket, I decide by whatever criteria suits me.

Take care... Quinn


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Daniel, I shop regularly here:

http://www.qualityflashlights.at/indexEn.php

prices are very good for Europe, you can give it a try.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2007)

Daniel, did you eventually find a good supplier? Was Fenix-Store able to help after all?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 22, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Daniel, did you eventually find a good supplier? Was Fenix-Store able to help after all?


Yes, fenix-store has the best deal - I ordered 16 Energizer batteries (that's $1.75/battery including shipping, with discount), they were shipped 8 days ago, so they should be here the coming week. I was waiting for them to arrive, so I would post in this thread then. I'll do an update after I get them. 
I still have the original SureFire batteries in my new A2 (no time to try it in the outdoors, too much studying for the exams :mecry, I am going for on 5 day trip to the woods in 2 weeks - so I needed some backup batteries .

That's pretty the best deal on Energizer CR123A I think - considering that the price includes international shipping. That would cost a fortune here - I saw Duracells for 7 dollars a battery here!


----------



## jsr (Jun 22, 2007)

I posted this in another thread, but it is valid for this thread also.

Energizers and Sanyos are typically pricier than Amondotech Titaniums and BS cells. I mention this for a reason: The reason why Titaniums and BS cells are so cheap is acceptance requirements are loosened to improve yield at the factory, so more product per input resources, and less scrap/reject material to eat into profits. What this means for the end customer is that there is more variability in performance and quality. What you pay for in the additional cost of the more well known brands is stricter acceptance requirements and the overhead associated with those requirements, but at the same time, you get a more consistent quality and performing product in the end. Numerous tests have been done on Titanium and BS cells that show larger variation in performance and quality (various charge levels, etc. from same batch, date code, etc.). They're not bad batteries, but they are compromised for the cost. Just bear that in mind in your purchase decision.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 26, 2007)

16 Energizer CR123 batteries from fenix-store.com came today. 4 small packs, each holding 4 batteries. Expiration date: 2012. I measured the voltage - 3 battery packs (12 batteries) had 3.27V (all batteries exactly this voltage), but one pack had some slight corrosion on the cathodes? I measured the voltage and it was between 3.25-3.26V. Strange, but I think it's nothing that serious...


----------



## QuinnK (Jun 26, 2007)

I was thinking CR123A batteries come with an expiration day according to the 10 yr shelf they're supposed to have. The ones I have seem to match up with that. Surely that doesn't mean those were manufactured in 2002? Hopefully that's wrong, unless they're marketed at a lower price because of that? If that's so, it would be nice if that info was part of the description when buying. At the right price, particularly if someone is planning on using them well before the expiry date, that would be fine... but it would be good to know what you're getting beforehand. My understanding could very well be incorrect.

Take care... Quinn


----------



## shoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Just thought I'd stick my nose in here as I was shopping around on Amondotech and thought I'd come here and look for any feedback on them. 

Anyway, I see what you're saying about the variation in performace/batch code etc... now, what about the Titianium pre wrapped cells? You know, the ones that are basically 2 or 3 CR123A wrapped like a 18650 with the cells being from the same production batch?

Link to the 2 cell batt here.
http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=946




jsr said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it is valid for this thread also.
> 
> Energizers and Sanyos are typically pricier than Amondotech Titaniums and BS cells. I mention this for a reason: The reason why Titaniums and BS cells are so cheap is acceptance requirements are loosened to improve yield at the factory, so more product per input resources, and less scrap/reject material to eat into profits. What this means for the end customer is that there is more variability in performance and quality. What you pay for in the additional cost of the more well known brands is stricter acceptance requirements and the overhead associated with those requirements, but at the same time, you get a more consistent quality and performing product in the end. Numerous tests have been done on Titanium and BS cells that show larger variation in performance and quality (various charge levels, etc. from same batch, date code, etc.). They're not bad batteries, but they are compromised for the cost. Just bear that in mind in your purchase decision.


----------



## Jumi (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't ordered any batteries, but I found good deal in local store.
They were cleaning shelves from lithium camera batteries and they were 15 
CR-P2 batteries for 1$ each, thats 0.5$ /CR123. Thay were all Vartas and 
expiration day is 2015. I bought them all 
They need little work and tape but they are already attached to each other.
This is what they look.
http://www.en.varta-consumer.com/content.php?path=/1085412271.html&&domain=www.en.varta-consumer.com

Juha


----------



## jsr (Jun 27, 2007)

shoe said:


> Just thought I'd stick my nose in here as I was shopping around on Amondotech and thought I'd come here and look for any feedback on them.
> 
> Anyway, I see what you're saying about the variation in performace/batch code etc... now, what about the Titianium pre wrapped cells? You know, the ones that are basically 2 or 3 CR123A wrapped like a 18650 with the cells being from the same production batch?
> 
> ...


 
The variability applies within a lot also, as well as from lot to lot. Tighter tolerances result in lower yields unless your company puts in the investments (be it capital or processes, which requires knowledgeable people, etc.) to bring up yields under the tighter tolerances. For the cost of the BS and Titanium batteries, combined with the test results I've seen from independent testers/reviewers, I doubt the Mfr (which may be the same for both brands, as well as others) has made those investments, thus they likely have looser tolerances. There have been reports and tests on CPF where Titanium packs had significantly different tested capacities. The pack is just a marketing means of taking a lot they got shipped and packing them together. It's no different than if you purchased 10pcs and they all happen to come from the same lot or date code.


----------



## gunga (Jun 27, 2007)

One thing I'm curious about. I picked up some Tenergy's from Battery Junction ($1.25 I think). Seem okay, but they have no expiration date anywhere on them.

Anyone have any idea how to find out their dating? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Wetterman (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought 12 Panasonic CR123s from ebay(HongKong). $17 delivered. The only thing that makes me think if they really are Panasonics is that it says "Matsushita Elestric" on it instead of Electric. Either they are pirates in they can't spell English in Japan...


----------



## shoe (Jun 27, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> I bought 12 Panasonic CR123s from ebay(HongKong). $17 delivered. The only thing that makes me think if they really are Panasonics is that it says "Matsushita Elestric" on it instead of Electric. Either they are pirates in they can't spell English in Japan...



Hong Kong is in China, not Japan. China is the pirate capital of the world.


----------



## shoe (Jun 27, 2007)

jsr said:


> The variability applies within a lot also, as well as from lot to lot. Tighter tolerances result in lower yields unless your company puts in the investments (be it capital or processes, which requires knowledgeable people, etc.) to bring up yields under the tighter tolerances. For the cost of the BS and Titanium batteries, combined with the test results I've seen from independent testers/reviewers, I doubt the Mfr (which may be the same for both brands, as well as others) has made those investments, thus they likely have looser tolerances. There have been reports and tests on CPF where Titanium packs had significantly different tested capacities. The pack is just a marketing means of taking a lot they got shipped and packing them together. It's no different than if you purchased 10pcs and they all happen to come from the same lot or date code.



:shakehead Wow. I'm sorry to hear that. Oh well, I guess you get what you pay for. I'm going to try a few and see how they are. I guess I'll probably end up getting that new ZTS tester I've been eyeballing.


----------



## Wetterman (Jun 28, 2007)

shoe said:


> Hong Kong is in China, not Japan. China is the pirate capital of the world.


Like I didn't know that. Read and understand what you read.
Osaka is in Japan, Osaka is not Hong Kong so it's not in China. 
I was wondering if they can't spell in Osaka or are those batteries pirate.


----------



## daimleramg (Jun 30, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> I am searching for the best prices for CR123A batteries, but with cheap international shipping. Can anyone recommend me something? I know there are some online shops where you can get them 1$/piece, but not when you add the shipping...
> 
> The best deal I have found yet is fenix-store.com, they sell 16 Energizer CR123A for $31, that's $28 after CPF8 discount - so $1.75/battery. Quite good price with international shipping? :thinking:


 

so whats the promo code for enegizers at fenix store? i think i mite get some

thx


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 30, 2007)

daimleramg said:


> so whats the promo code for enegizers at fenix store? i think i mite get some
> 
> thx


The code is CPF8, that's a 8% discount for any items bought at fenix-store. Just use this coupon code at the checkout.


----------



## daimleramg (Jun 30, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> The code is CPF8, that's a 8% discount for any items bought at fenix-store. Just use this coupon code at the checkout.


 


thx buddy :twothumbs


----------



## Sakkath (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been using Golston 123A's for a while now, and everyone at work uses them too (cause I sell to them :naughty: ). Never had any problems with them. With shipping to sweden it's about 1$ each.


----------



## strideredc (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Yes, fenix-store has the best deal - I ordered 16 Energizer batteries (that's $1.75/battery including shipping, with discount), they were shipped 8 days ago, so they should be here the coming week. I was waiting for them to arrive, so I would post in this thread then. I'll do an update after I get them.
> I still have the original SureFire batteries in my new A2 (no time to try it in the outdoors, too much studying for the exams :mecry, I am going for on 5 day trip to the woods in 2 weeks - so I needed some backup batteries .
> 
> That's pretty the best deal on Energizer CR123A I think - considering that the price includes international shipping. That would cost a fortune here - I saw Duracells for 7 dollars a battery here!


 
got to batterystation.com 40-50 (cant remember which) cr123's are $14 to the uk (and the cost of the batterys)! .......just checked its 50 for $14 thats what kevin said to me via email anyway..
hope that helps


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 15, 2007)

May be risky, but inexpensive:
*5 pack of WF Brand CR123A 3.0V Lithium Battery for $4.30*. 
And, the volume rates go as low as $3.76 each 5 pack... $38 for fifty batteries. 

The WF brand is sold on feebay; not that this helps it's reliability. 


.


----------



## seery (Jul 15, 2007)

AZLight said:


> If a dealer has 100 complaints would you buy from him? What if he has 100 complaints out of 300,000 transactions? Would you buy from some one with a 99.96% satisfactory rating?


My thoughts exactly. The CPF market is so small it doesn't even show up on
Botach's radar, they are indeed a huge operation with a very good reputation.

Like you, I've ordered many times from them and never once had a problem.

The way rumors and such spread around the web, it's no wonder why a great
company like Botach can make a few small errors and folks around here feel
they are not a reputable company.

Sort of like Surefire I guess. They sell millions of lights each year and a handful
of less than perfect ones get out and all hell breaks loose.:shakehead


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 15, 2007)

jsr said:


> There have been reports and tests on CPF where Titanium packs had significantly different tested capacities. The pack is just a marketing means of taking a lot they got shipped and packing them together. It's no different than if you purchased 10pcs and they all happen to come from the same lot or date code.



Yes, there are such reports, but if you look at the dates when the cells were bought, they precede the June 2006 update to the cells. Consistency has improved tremendously since then. Many reports (actually ALL of them that I have seen) of inconsistent Titanium cells were from cells bought before June 2006. In my experience, the current batches are very consistent, with each individual cell testing at 100%.

Having said that, I have not received any new "stacks" in pre-shrinkwrapped tubes of 2 or 3 to test. I stick with the individual cells and have been very satisfied.

Expect your runtime to possibly be a little shorter with the Titaniums. They're not premium cells, so there will be some variably, but expect it to be in runtime, not cell charge. At 1/5 the price of retail premium cells, I'll accept 5%-10% less runtime any day.

Doug P.


----------



## daimleramg (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried this site? http://www.botac.com/enel3liba10.html it says 20 energizer e2's for $19.99 but dunno how much shipping would cost. Someone should check and post back


----------



## paulr (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm pretty concerned about that 2012 date code from fenix-store. Those cells sound OLD. 

I'd be interested in url's for any of those test reports finding differences between BS/Amondotech cells and Energizers. I'm fairly convinced from CPF'ers experience that there is significant inconsistency in the BS/Amondotech cells. I regard the notion that the Energizer cells are better as an unproven hypothesis--it could be that they're inconsistent too, they could be pretty much the same cells being sold by a corporation with more marketing, resulting in higher prices and bigger profits. So some verifiable independent measurements would be terrific.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 15, 2007)

daimleramg said:


> Has anyone tried this site? http://www.botac.com/enel3liba10.html it says 20 energizer e2's for $19.99 but dunno how much shipping would cost. Someone should check and post back


BOTAC has an iffy reputation 'round here. That said, I know chevrofreak orders from them, and AFAIK hasn't had any issues.

paulr, I'm not sure I'm understanding your question. Have you seen SilverFox's 123 shootout thread? That has tons of comparisons, etc.


----------



## paulr (Jul 15, 2007)

I've seen Chevrofreak's shootouts but they're not done on large numbers of cells from any brand, and also they don't show the expensive cells coming out especially better than the BS/Amondotech cells. In fact Streamlight came out near the top, iirc. OK, they're priced a bit higher, comparable to Surefire. I think Fenix's Energizer cells at $1.75 are some kind of closeout stock (because of the 2012 date) and fresh dated Energizers are more expensive.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 15, 2007)

paulr said:


> I've seen Chevrofreak's shootouts but they're not done on large numbers of cells from any brand, and also they don't show the expensive cells coming out especially better than the BS/Amondotech cells.


I think assessing Chev and Silverfox's graphs together gives a reasonable representation and sample size of what cells are doing.

IMO, depending on the current, there really isn't much gain in using "premium" cells. Most concerns are when you use multiple-celled lights and/or high-powered incans.


----------



## paulr (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I should look at Chevrofreak's shootout again, but what I remember is that there were some very cheap cells like Goldston that came out badly; Batterystation and Amondotech cells were variable in the past but supposedly improved in more recent versions, and Streamlight/Surefire came out as good as the expensive brands. Also, Duracell came out a bit better than Energizer. 

I do care about high powered and multi-cell lights and am currently using a 3-cell wrapped pak of Amondotech cells in my Streamlight TL3, with somewhat weird results. I think maybe my next 123 battery purchase will be Streamlight cells.


----------

